# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عذراً لقد تركت الهاتف! للشيخ سلمان العودة

## سعيد الرميح

دخلتُ منذ ستة شهور في تجربة طريفة! قررتُ الاستغناء عن هاتفي (الجوال) لفترة ما، ولأسباب لا أفضل البوح بها الآن! كنتُ  أعطي الهاتف بضع ساعات من يومي؛ ما بين التعامل مع الرسائل أو مع  المكالمات، ولأكثر من خمس عشرة سنة حتى صار التعامل معه وصحبته سبباً في  نقص تواصلي مع جليسي، وعدم تركيزي معه في حديثه أو قصته، فعين عليه وأخرى  على شاشة الهاتف! في الحَضَر والسفر والليل والنهار أفتتح جلستي بمراجعة صندوق الوارد وأختم بها. أخيراً  قررت الهجر الجميل منذ رمضان المبارك، واقتصرت في التواصل غير المباشر على  الشبكات العامة؛ كـ"تويتر"، و"الانستقرام"، و"الفيس بوك". ثم بدأت منذ أسابيع بالتسلل إلى الرسائل وتصفحها على عجل، فماذا وجدت؟! عرفتُ  بالتجربة الذاتية إمكان الاستغناء عن أشياء كثيرة قد يبدو التخلص منها  لأول وهلة كالمستحيل.. إن فكرة الاستغناء عن الأشياء بحد ذاتها كبيرة  وخطيرة، وخاصةً حين نستغني عنها باختيارنا دون اضطرار أو إكراه. جَرِّب  أن تستغني عن سيارتك أو تلفازك أو ساعتك لفترة ما، وحاول أن ترصد مردود  ذلك على نفسيتك وهدوئك وسكينتك، وأن تبحث عن البدائل المتاحة. وافترض أنك وقعت في حالة تلزمك بالتخلص مما تعتمد عليه، فكيف تفعل؟ ستتدرب على المشي والحركة، وعلى قضاء وقت أطول مع الأسرة، وعلى الاستمتاع بتفاصيل حياتك، وعلى اليقظة للزمن في داخل نفسك.. وكان  بعض السلف يشيرون إلى الفرق بين المؤمن حين يقدم على ربه وبين الفاجر بأنه  كالفرق بين الغائب يقدم على أهله وبين العبد الآبق (الهارب) حين يُساق إلى  مواليه، فالفرق إذاً هو بين من يختار وبين من يضطر! سوف تسترد بعض يقظتك، وتعيش جو عبادتك لربك، وخشوع قلبك، ويخف الضجيج الهادر بداخلك!  تعرّفت  بتجربة الابتعاد المؤقت على حجم سيطرة الآلات والأجهزة عليّ، وافتراشها  عمري، وما أخذت من وقتي، ومن تفكيري، وتركيزي، وحضوري، وعلاقتي بأهلي وولدي  وجلسائي.. بل ومتعتي. صحيَّاً فهذه التقنيات تَنْحِتُ من عافيتنا، وتضعف سمعنا وبصرنا وأعصابنا، وتحني ظهورنا، وتقلل من قدراتنا وملكاتنا الفكرية.. وهي تجعلنا أسرى عادات تتحكم فينا من حيث لا نريد ولا ندري، نكبر وتكبر معنا وتغدو -كما سميتها- (زنزانة.. عادة مدى الحياة!). *  كم من الرسائل الدعائية والترويجية ومثلها الرسائل الوعظية العامة؛ التي ترسل لكل أحد ويمكن مسحها قبل قراءتها. * مجموعة مستمرون في رسائلهم وكأنهم لا ينتظرون ردَّاً، ولذا لم يفتقدوا صاحبهم ولا زالوا يكتبون له، وكأن آخر عهدهم برسائله أمس! *  آخرون أرسلوا، ثم أرسلوا، ثم استبطؤوا، ثم عاتبوا، ثم (زعلوا)، وظنوا أن  الأمر يتعلّق بموقف شخصي، وربما بحثوا عن أسباب فلم يجدوها، وبعضهم تسنَّى  اللقاء بهم وشرح الأمر وإزالة اللَّبس.. *  فئة ذات لطف وحنية صارت تستطلع الأمر، وتريد أن تطمئن على أخٍ لها أنه ما  زال بخير، وتخشى من وراء توقف رسائله أن يكون أصابه أذى، وتدعو بمزيد  السلامة والعافية. *  أرقام صبورة لا تمل ولا تسأم، تُرسل وتُرسل وتلتمس جواباً، وهي تعتقد أن  صاحبها يقرأ ما تكتب ولكنه يمتنع عن الرد لسبب أو آخر، فتغير أساليبها  وتغضب ثم ترضى وتحاول أن تحرك مشاعر، ولم يدر بخلدها أن ركام الرسائل  يتكوّم فوق بعضه لشهور دون أن يجد من ينفض غباره! *  أفاضل يُخبرون عن مناسبات سعيدة؛ من زواج إلى قدوم مولود إلى تخرج إلى  شفاء مريض، وكم هو محزن أن تصطفي أخاً وتخصّه بالبشرى وتنتظر منه كلمة  تهنئة أو دعوة صالحة أو تشجيعاً.. ثم لا تجد إلا الصدود والإعراض! ولمثل  هذه النفوس الكريمة أسوق اعتذاريات النابغة الذبياني، والمتنبي،  والقباني.. إذ ما معنى الصداقة إن لم تشاطر صاحبك أفراحه ولو من بعيد بكلمة  أو دعوة أو على أقل تقدير بالإبانة عن العذر! *  رقم ظل حيَّاً في ذاكرتي لروحٍ تتألم وتعاني الفقد والألم العنيف وكانت  الرسائل اليومية سلوة لها، وبانقطاعها أحست بأن آخر نافذة للأمل قد أغلقت،  وضمدت جراحها واحتملت ألمها وتقبَّلت فقدها الجديد.. وهي اعتادت على الفقد  أصلاً. *  أرقام توقّفت عنها الحياة؛ لأن أصحابها رحلوا إلى الدار الآخرة وغادروا  عالمنا دون وداع، وربما كان من ذويهم من يبعث رسائل تُخبر عنهم وتطلب  الحِل! فاللهم يا رحمن يا رحيم أنزل جودك ومغفرتك ولطفك على تلك الأرواح التي ذكرتك يوماً وأقرت بتوحيدك، وسجدت لك، ووالدينا وأموات المسلمين أجمعين، اللهم سامحهم عنَّا وسامحنا عنهم، واجمعنا وإياهم في فردوسك العظيم.

----------

